# Service Power Steering in DIC



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd definitely have it checked. The power steering warning isn't supposed to come on when you start your car.

Also, welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## mulley (Nov 17, 2012)

So this is not a common issue with a sensor? Anyone have a parts schematic exploded view of the steering system?

Does the ecm store this as an logged event that can be pulled back up with some type of OBD II scan tool?

Lastly, yesterday I was messing around setting stuff up withe the radio for about 10 min with the key on and the engine off...went to start the car after to move it and it said to check the electrical charging system. I figured this was because i ran it on the battery for too long (10 min which really shouldn't do that). It should be noted that when I got the car it had a some corrosion on the negative battery terminal which I cleaned off.

So could it be possible that my battery is not up to par and since it is an electrical power steering that right after I start it (i.e. drain some of the batteries stored energy) the voltage drops low enough the power steering system throws a code?

Come to think of it...car doesn't throw the power steering code if you start it and drive it...let it sit for 10 minutes...and then start it up again.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You just bought a car with 43,000 miles on it. Did you have the battery checked? If not I would definitely do so, especially with winter coming up. If the battery is even marginal I would replace it and then see how your electrical system responds.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed. Check the battery. It's possible it's not providing enough voltage, and causing issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mulley said:


> Just after I start the motor the DIC shows a service power steering message and then it goes away. It does not do this every time. Car seems to steer fine.
> 
> What do you guys think...major fix or just a sensor?
> 
> ...



Adam,
I would also suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!! Also, welcome to the forum!! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mulley (Nov 17, 2012)

Replaced the battery ($100) and.... codes all went away.


On a side note I resurfaced the rotors (fronts only), because they had some circular scratching on them and I could hear a slight brake noise when stopping, and the guy told me they were a little warped after i picked them up. Anyways put them back on...didn't change the pads becuase they have all kinds of material left on them (plus new ones just for the front are $60). Now since i didn't change the pads they are starting to cut into the resurfaced rotors.

Is it pretty common for the cruze to just chew brake rotors up?

I am begining to think the dealership i got this car from didn't do a 150 point inspection...which they said cost them $1200.

anyone else agree?


On top of it all the bracket holding the oil dipstick had a bolt missing so it was just flopping around (that is in plain sight...so i really don't believe they did any inspection at all).


sorry for the long post...just a little irritated i am having to fix all this stuff a week after i got the car.

Adam


----------



## Abonifay (May 9, 2016)

After I start the motor the DIC shows a service power steering message and then it goes away. It does not do this every time. But also when I auto start my car it will turn on and then off due to the check light activating. Car steers fine it's not the battery as to which I have 2 wired together and have ahead it this way for 30k miles. Checked the battery cables they are not loose. And my voltage looks normal. Anyone have anything for me?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, welcome to CruzeTalk. Why two batteries? Depending on how you wired them you're either driving 24 volts or double the amps, neither of which the car's electrical system is designed to handle. Drop back to a single battery and see what happens.


----------



## cleggan (Dec 4, 2017)

new to this forum. My daughter owns a 2015 Cruze which was purchased in November of 2015 with 6800 miles on it. it now has approx. 36,000 miles on it and in the last couple of months the radio and display has been turning off and on intermittently. sometimes with turn signal on. Today this happened along with a message to service power steering. The message cleared after car was shut off and sat for awhile. She drives about 50 to 60 miles round trip every day to work. Power steering seems to be working properly. Are there any recalls or TSB'S for these types of issues?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cleggan said:


> new to this forum. My daughter owns a 2015 Cruze which was purchased in November of 2015 with 6800 miles on it. it now has approx. 36,000 miles on it and in the last couple of months the radio and display has been turning off and on intermittently. sometimes with turn signal on. Today this happened along with a message to service power steering. The message cleared after car was shut off and sat for awhile. She drives about 50 to 60 miles round trip every day to work. Power steering seems to be working properly. Are there any recalls or TSB'S for these types of issues?


Gen 1 vehicles had a Special Coverage issued for defective Negative Battery Cables. Many weird electrical issues, service steering and stabilitrak warnings, etc. More here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cleggan said:


> new to this forum. My daughter owns a 2015 Cruze which was purchased in November of 2015 with 6800 miles on it. it now has approx. 36,000 miles on it and in the last couple of months the radio and display has been turning off and on intermittently. sometimes with turn signal on. Today this happened along with a message to service power steering. The message cleared after car was shut off and sat for awhile. She drives about 50 to 60 miles round trip every day to work. Power steering seems to be working properly. Are there any recalls or TSB'S for these types of issues?


You just described http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html. Print out the referenced documentation and take it in. This is a no-dealership duplication required service and is a common issue with the Gen 1 Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

log in to mychevrolet.com check if you have 14232 special coverage. if you do just take it in and say the steering sticks straight after a long drive.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a known issue with the battery ground cable that can cause all kinds of strange things. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...verage-14311-negative-battery-cable.htmlNote: according to the write-up the dealer shouldn't have to duplicate the problem. YMMV.


----------

